# Worm in my Snail?



## atsirk (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi. So I’ve had snails with my betta for a few years. Recently (2-3 months ago) my last snail died. I purchased two more and there have been no issues. This morning I noticed what a long white worm like thing coming out of the snails shell. It moved around and then was back in the shell. Definitely not antennae. Please advise


----------



## molly910 (Oct 2, 2018)

I am not very experienced with snails but I know that apple/mystery snails do have a siphon they can use to breathe. Look up "apple snail breathing tube" and you should be able to see what other snails siphons look like. That's what I believe it is but don't 100% trust me since I could be wrong. Best of luck to you!


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

This is definitely his or her breathing syphon. I had a mystery snail once too and all mystery snails and apple snails use these appendages to breathe air from the atmosphere. If you watch carefully, when they move it up to the surface, you can see the snail "pump" in and out of it's shell repeatedly for a few seconds. It's doing that to take in fresh air. It's totally normal!


----------

